# Hidden Code



## Wozzer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm now starting to create profesional looking templates - And I want to try and sell them. However - Copyright, as always - Is an issue.

Is there any way I can write something in the coding thats hidden to the user so they can't edit it...?

Thanks,

Wasley


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2009)

Templates for what, using what?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2009)

The most n00b proof is watermarked images.  In terms of any scripted language (especially HTML), it isn't worth trying--too easy to defeat.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 24, 2009)

like read only?


----------



## IggSter (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are talking about templates for web pages / forums etc, the best way is to embed a digital watermark in all images/gfx that you use (you will have to create these images from scratch though as I suspect that adding this to a royalty free - premade texture will breach some form of copyright)


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry - Wasn't clear on the description.

I meant creating web site templates. HTML & CSS.


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## JayD239 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.ioncube.com/

This encodes your code so no one can read it. Your clients will need some sort of ioncube decoder thingy installed. You can also set expiry dates and things. I've worked on applications encoded with this. Hated it because i could never really get to the source of a problem (figurative and literally).

It's for PHP. Don't know if they have though of some html/css version. If you really want it you could do a <?PHP echo 'lots of html'; ?> i guess

Probably isn't cheap though


----------



## Jakl (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunattly no... Its extremely hard to secure any website to stay under copyright... You can easily photo shop one image if you added copyright text to it and remove it, or even editing the HTML file...

The only best way is just taking a screenshot of your work and submit that to the client... Myself I know cause Ive been doing website designing and Webhosting for several years now and anything is possible..


----------



## JayD239 (Jan 28, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> Unfortunattly no... You cant secure any website to stay under copyright... You can easily photoshop one image if you added copyright text to it and remove it...
> 
> The only best way is just taking a screenshot of your work and submit that to the client... Myself I know cause Ive been doing website designing and Webhosting for several years now and anything is possible..


Hmm, come to think of it you are right, ioncube makes no sense with html/css. Those will need to be readable to the browser anyway. Anyone visiting a website can do a 'view source' and voila


----------



## Jakl (Jan 28, 2009)

JayD239 said:


> Hmm, come to think of it you are right, ioncube makes no sense with html/css. Those will need to be readable to the browser anyway. Anyone visiting a website can do a 'view source' and voila



You can encrypt a php code if your site is fully PHP and MySQL, you can hide and secure a copyright on the site, but that requires alot of knowledge in PHP... Myself I have no clue and Ive been doing PHP for 2 years now, but I have seen people able to do so..

teammemx.com
thefallenkj.com

those are 2 clan sites I made for my friends under my webhost.. if you need any help, feel free to ask


----------



## JayD239 (Jan 28, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> Myself I have no clue and Ive been doing PHP for 2 years now, but I have seen people able to do so..


You have not seen that little link in my post? Thats a way to do it


----------



## Jakl (Jan 28, 2009)

JayD239 said:


> You have not seen that little link in my post? Thats a way to do it



Yes, but I highly doubt that Wasley that created this thread has knowledge in the PHP, so it will be impossible for him to do so... I have never heard of ioncube.com , and possible yea it does the job probably. Hopefully its not to complicated


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2009)

Wasley said:


> I meant creating web site templates. HTML & CSS.


If a contract isn't signed, give them a picture of the template with a watermark covering the entire thing.  If they tried to break it down into HTML/CSS, it would be near impossible for them to entirely remove the watermark.

Once they agree to a contract (be thorough on the contract including what they are allowed to modify, what is strictly forbidden, transferrability, etc.) you can give them the unwatermarked images (the HTML/CSS).  If they violate a contract they agreed to, the law is on your side (so long as it is specific).  Obviously, if someone comes along and grabs the images/HTML/CSS from the site once it is up, there's not much you can do about it unless you have deep pockets with a lot of lawyers that will chase down every copyright infringer.  Because they are not a reliable source of profit, I wouldn't bother.  Your contract should spell out ownership of the template (if you own it, you could sell to others; if they own it, they could sell to others) and whether or not anyone can sell (or give away) any of it to anyone (again, be specific--try to think of all the possibilities).


----------

